# To what are you currently listening?



## Annie

For hubs, coming home today. :tango_face_smile:






So what are you listening to? Right now.


----------



## A Watchman

Silence.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

The only correct answer would be classic country. For anyone interested in a good station, try countrylegends971.com. They play a lot of good music, and the morning show is very politically incorrect, yet still tasteful.


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Silence.


Thanks, Watchman. Thanks for your update. Appreciate it.


----------



## Annie

Lowtechredneck said:


> The only correct answer would be classic country. For anyone interested in a good station, try countrylegends971.com. They play a lot of good music, and the morning show is very politically incorrect, yet still tasteful.


Yeah, well like what? How about a song? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> *Silence*.


Is golden!


----------



## RedLion

My tinnitus with the soft blow of the ventilation system in the background.....Life is never silent for me.


----------



## Camel923

Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Boss Dog

I'm at work right now. Got some clasdic big band music playing on Pandora, right now it's Artie Shaw.


----------



## rice paddy daddy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Waiting on hubs to get home?
Well, here ya go


----------



## whoppo

Foo Fighters - Wasting Light


----------



## SDF880

ACE - How Long

Long version of the mid 70's hit


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Waiting on hubs to get home?
> Well, here ya go


Good one!


----------



## rstanek

Enya radio from pandora is on all during the day as background music soothing and fills a void.....low volume of course.....otherwise I rock out...


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider

Denton likes the Dropkick Murphys


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have been a SiriusXm subscriber for almost 15 years, because my music just isn’t played on any radio station.
I even pay more so I can stream it to my computer at the house. I often listen when I’m on this forum in fact.
1940’s Big Band, current Contemporary Jazz, bluegrass, classic and outlaw country, 60’s Oldies, heavy rock from the psychedelic era, deep track album rock, and more.
I have a wide range of music I enjoy.
To me it is well worth the $27.44 a month.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Sasquatch

What am I listening to?

Idiot moron Liberals at work drone on about stupid crap. And I've had an ass load of it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Few bands can really pull off a 16 minute version of the songs. 3:39 if you wish to skip the intro. Turn it up 
Like CCR a band that never really got their due.


----------



## AquaHull

Mum NEEDS country music or she gets upset

so whatever comes up on The Classic Country Music Choice station on Spectrum


----------



## AquaHull

Now this is on, I need another 25 oz Natty Daddy


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Thanks, Watchman. Thanks for your update. Appreciate it.





hawgrider said:


> Is golden!


My wife can't get in a car without the music on, nor be bobbin' around the house without earphones in and music playing. I like silence early in the mornings (like when the question was posed) and on my drive to work. I solve the world's as well as my problems during these think tank sessions. I love music, however only when I can fully immerse in it. Typically &#8230;. it is country, unless it's rock and roll, or even better &#8230;.. country rock.


----------



## AquaHull

OK, will this dew?

I've posted the SNL version , this is Official version


----------



## spork

A Watchman said:


> Silence.


this one? :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull

U R Disturbed

The original had harmony, this is straight to the point
Still like the original, this is added to my song;list, if I figure it out


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## The Tourist

I got sick of the modern crap on the main stations in my truck and switched over to Country/Western.

You can understand the words. There's actually music, and most times a touching story.

One of our stations claims they do the "oldies." But anything recorded after 1968 is not an "oldie."


----------



## bigwheel

I only like happy music..so I listen to this all the time.


----------



## Denton

The audio that accompanies NCIS.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Only listen to music in the truck.
This evenings commute was AC/DC, Chemical Brothers, Uriah Heep, Rage against the machine, John Rivers, Talking Heads and Cream.


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## AquaHull

Yes i LISTEN TO THIS
caps off


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## AquaHull

I'm out of whiskey


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


>


Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders meet Rosey Riviter who meets the Lennon/Andrew Sisters!


----------



## AquaHull

I was made because of the Andrew sisters


----------



## Annie

Okay @MisterMills357 something fun for you!


----------



## Annie

AquaHull said:


> I was made because of the Andrew sisters


Wow!! That's so cool! Their mission in life was to help bring you into this life, seriously I'm not kidding what an awesome thing!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Don't get me started, we'll be here all night.
I was in the wrong war.


----------



## rice paddy daddy




----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't get me started, we'll be here all night.
> I was in the wrong war.
> 
> Nobody in WWII was braver or better.


----------



## Slippy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

In the summer of 1945, with the war in Europe over and with Japan on the ropes, one of the signature WWII tunes was released by Harry James Orchestra, with Kitty Kallen on vocal.
It was such a huge hit, it was also recorded by other bands.
Here is the original. Just think of yourself as a soldier who has survived the war, and dreaming of going home after several long years away.
Enjoy. (It always makes me sentimental)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

But before the world could get to summer, 1945, it went thru some dark, dark times.

In August, 1940, when Hitler had conquered Europe, and America was not yet at war, Britain stood alone on her little island. It was then that Vera Lynn became known as "The sweetheart of the forces", and for her contribution to the war effort was made a Dame by the King. The female equivalent of being knighted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I warned ya not to get me started - the WWII historian in me does not lay far beneath the surface.


----------



## redhawk

Classic country on WKDE 105.5...right now it is Merle Haggard "Silver Wings"


----------



## rice paddy daddy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Time to switch gears.
Being one dimensional in music is boring.


----------



## Yavanna

Music of the week


----------



## A Watchman

Yavanna said:


> Music of the week


Here ya go.


----------



## Lowtechredneck




----------



## hawgrider

This big boy can sing and play and write.


----------



## hawgrider

From flint Michigan. 
****** Morgan


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## jimb1972




----------



## jimb1972

Check out this guy on the banjo


----------



## hawgrider

jimb1972 said:


> Check out this guy on the banjo


Those guys are pretty talented on the cover tunes!


----------



## Annie




----------



## jimb1972




----------



## Lowtechredneck




----------



## The Tourist

I was playing Montgomery Gentry's "One in Every Crowd." Hard to believe I lived that way for two decades. It's even harder to believe my wife stayed with me for three decades.


----------



## SDF880

A BOSE Wave radio set to 106.1


----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## Lowtechredneck




----------



## Urinal Cake

Free Man-South Shore Connection
Strong Female Vocalist


----------



## Annie




----------



## AquaHull

MSU vs Purdue College Football








@ Hawgrider

I can post pics here


----------



## AquaHull

O0o0opps wrong Forum


----------



## Annie

AquaHull said:


> O0o0opps wrong Forum


lol, s'alls good. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## AquaHull

Eat A Peach


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> The Allman Brothers Band


Since you're a nice Christian lady I feel I have to step in and give you some pointers on this decadent, plebeian, and misleading variant music.

Not only did one of the Allman Brothers marry Cher four days after her divorce from Sonny, but there are no almonds in their band or hidden within their lyrics. It is an open enticement to be first pulled in by the idea of fresh roasted nut-meats, but then once hooked, you'll be awash with the rebellious constructs from the 1980s.

I lived in the 1980s, a decade so full of drugs and adverse attacks on our Constitutional way of life, and the miscreants with their various fornications loosed an unforeseen tirade upon this world that we may never be freed from.

Rather than leave us with nutritious almonds, they saddled us with a fate worse than Perdition.

_They are the parents of millennials..._


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Since you're a nice Christian lady I feel I have to step in and give you some pointers on this decadent, plebeian, and misleading variant music.
> 
> Not only did one of the Allman Brothers marry Cher four days after her divorce from Sonny, but there are no almonds in their band or hidden within their lyrics. It is an open enticement to be first pulled in by the idea of fresh roasted nut-meats, but then once hooked, you'll be awash with the rebellious constructs from the 1980s.
> 
> I lived in the 1980s, a decade so full of drugs and adverse attacks on our Constitutional way of life, and the miscreants with their various fornications loosed an unforeseen tirade upon this world that we may never be freed from.
> 
> Rather than leave us with nutritious almonds, they saddled us with a fate worse than Perdition.
> 
> _They are the parents of millennials..._


Tourist, _you're ruining my moment with the boys!_ :beat1:

ETA: great concert!


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> Tourist, you're ruining my moment with the boys!


Well, no one knows sin better than I do. I remember stealing my first spinning wheel and ended up yanking the hub-caps off a Packard before light shone into my life.

Sorry, girl, no almonds. Just guys with guitars spending half of Sonny's money...


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Well, no one knows sin better than I do. I remember stealing my first spinning wheel and ended up yanking the hub-caps off a Packard before light shone into my life.
> 
> Sorry, girl, no almonds. Just guys with guitars spending half of Sonny's money...


I don't need to condone everything a person ever did in order to enjoy his music. If I did, they'd be nothin' to listen too--like at all.

Pray to your guardian angel for the gift of forgetfulness. He has access to your memories, emotions, imaginations.

ETA: check out the rebel flag there at the end of the concert. Boy, it was a different world back then.


----------



## AquaHull

good cover

Looks like Strahan with a gap to drive a truck thru


----------



## AquaHull

The Tourist said:


> Since you're a nice Christian lady I feel I have to step in and give you some pointers on this decadent, plebeian, and misleading variant music.
> 
> Not only did one of the Allman Brothers marry Cher four days after her divorce from Sonny, but there are no almonds in their band or hidden within their lyrics. It is an open enticement to be first pulled in by the idea of fresh roasted nut-meats, but then once hooked, you'll be awash with the rebellious constructs from the 1980s.
> 
> I lived in the 1980s, a decade so full of drugs and adverse attacks on our Constitutional way of life, and the miscreants with their various fornications loosed an unforeseen tirade upon this world that we may never be freed from.
> 
> Rather than leave us with nutritious almonds, they saddled us with a fate worse than Perdition.
> 
> _They are the parents of millennials..._


I beg to differ, The Almond Bros were out of the 70's, get you facts right before you even try to mess with the lady.
I know my music. Yes a pill bottle is used on Duane's guitar for the "slide" feel.

So does Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Poking around youtube I fired up this.






and some of this


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> ETA: check out the rebel flag there at the end of the concert. Boy, it was a different world back then.


BTW, the "stars and bars" do not mean the same thing to bikers.

Marlon Brando did a biker movie, and his club had the Confederate Flag as their colors. One girl asked him what he was rebelling against, and he answered, "_What da' ya' got?_"

Rebel flags started showing up on colors ever since.

(Edit: I just checked my rags, no Confederate Flag).


----------



## AquaHull

This is 2 days after the midterms


----------



## AquaHull

This is 2 days after the midterms


----------



## AquaHull

DT, should fix that


----------



## AquaHull

Yes I was born @ 7mile(Moross) & Mack, in The Motor City

If that ain't country, you should know the chorus


----------



## AquaHull

Witch of November






My friends had a wedding at the Maritime Catheral


----------



## Lowtechredneck




----------



## Annie




----------



## Yavanna

This week it is Soen


----------



## Annie




----------



## Lowtechredneck




----------



## Annie

ETA: this music makes me want to put on a retro apron, make deviled eggs and then clean the house until it sparkles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

John Lee Hooker and Canned Heat.
A classic album.


----------



## Smitty901

Two Dogs demanding a morning egg. And excited granddaughter telling her grandmother about her trip and the parade last night. When i start the bike to head to the store in a bit Dire Straits will be blasting out of the speakers.


----------



## Annie




----------



## rice paddy daddy

THE major reason I pay $28/month for SiriusXm in my vehicles and streamed to my computer is The 40’s Junction.
Benny Goodman, Artie Shaw, Count Basie, the Andrews Sisters, and so much more.
The music my folks played in the house when I was a kid.


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> THE major reason I pay $28/month for SiriusXm in my vehicles and streamed to my computer is The 40's Junction.
> Benny Goodman, Artie Shaw, Count Basie, the Andrews Sisters, and so much more.
> The music my folks played in the house when I was a kid.


Every time I go to my Dad's he has 40's swing on. I love it, and I am an old rock-n-roller. I am listening to easy jazz now. I love my music.


----------



## Marica

Daddy Frank played the guitar and the french harp,
Sister played the ringing tambourine.
Mama couldn't hear our pretty music,
She read our lips and helped the family sing.

That little band was all a part of living,
And our only means of living at the time;
And it wasn't like no normal family combo,
Cause Daddy Frank the guitar man was blind.

Frank and mama counted on each other;
Their one and only weakness made them strong.
Mama did the driving for the family,
And Frank made a living with a song.

Home was just a camp along the highway;
A pick-up bed was where we bedded down.
Don't ever once remember going hungry,
But I remember mama cooking on the ground.

...

Merle Haggard


----------



## stevekozak

Just the voices in my head. Why do they all sound like Johnny Cash?


----------



## Demitri.14

A Couple of Guys on 20 meters.


----------



## bigwheel

https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


----------



## Annie




----------



## Ranger710Tango

I’m listening to this right now because I’m with my wife and it’s her jam. She’s giving me those eyes too.......and twirling that blonde hair. 

A Tango Jr might come out of this guys....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Annie said:


>


Listening to this one right now.
I put jazz & swing party into the You Tube search bar. Theres a lot there, including some modern swing bands.


----------



## admin

I'm weary tonight...






- Cricket


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Folklore




----------



## Megamom134

to drown out my tinnitis.


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Ranger710Tango

My favorite line is “ they tore up the 50’s “ 

That sums it up ✌

I had family that played the flat top steel guitar and sang country around the house on Saturday nights. Had the same haircut and sideburns as George does in this video. 

I want a shirt like George is wearing in this video. I’m going to find one ✌






I’ll never be able to fill their Shoes but I maybe can wear their shirt. 🤙


----------



## Folklore

Little fairy tales and fantasy "The Cossack's Parable" or "So Ends Another Day" by "Baba Yaga" band with illustrations of Vsevolod Ivanov


----------



## Folklore




----------



## admin

"I'm tired, boss. Tired of being on the road, lonely as a sparrow in the rain. I'm tired of never having a buddy to be with, to tell me where we's going to, coming from or why. Mostly, I'm tired of people being ugly to each other. I'm tired of all the pain I feel and hear in the world every day. There's too much of it. It's like pieces of glass in my head, all the time. Can you understand?"






- Cricket


----------



## Folklore




----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Folklore




----------



## MisterMills357

This morning I was listening to Sinatra.










He played around with them whores, and that’s what done it: so it was off to court where she took his money.


----------



## The Tourist

What am I listening to? That's easy, I'm listening to the ever-rapid beating of my heart! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. Just a fifteen minute session, my doctor is a great guy, and he knows how "jumpy" I can get.

Here's a bit of "married life." When my wife made dinner, I responded that I had a headache. She looked up surprised, and stated, "Yeah, me too."

It hasn't rained yet here in south-central Wisconsin, but the air is getting heavy and I'll bet real money we are going to get a strong, hard, soaking. Of course, when the good TV programs started our favorite channel started to jump around and created deep lines into the screen. I think I'll turn on the radio...


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Robie

Been listening to this guy a lot lately. He has a very strong voice. He's also one of the group "Home Free".


----------



## Robie

Very cool...


----------



## Robie

Went down the rabbit hole the other night with this talented young lady. 
She's into "retro" stuff, which I like..


----------



## Auntie

@Robie I love their rendition of When a man loves a woman.


----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR4: Bluegrass Gospel on TuneIn


Soul-soothing Bluegrass Gospel commercial-free 24 hours a day.




tunein.com


----------



## Folklore




----------



## MisterMills357

bigwheel said:


> Listen to HPR4: Bluegrass Gospel on TuneIn
> 
> 
> Soul-soothing Bluegrass Gospel commercial-free 24 hours a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunein.com


I listened for about 30 minutes, I have listened to Bluegrass for a long time, off and on. It’s a lot more sensible than a lot of other stuff, I didn’t know that there was a Gospel branch of it. I guess that I should have though, there is so much gospel in bluegrass anyway.


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Any Beastie

The kids. All of them took it into their heads to learn various songs, my daughter started tin whistling (screeching), other daughter started singing Time To Say goodbye at all volumes, the boys sing Hoosier Hotshots together, the Beatles, Beach Boys. All of them sing the Hymns we learn together. I sing with them whence the Spirit gives me inspiration  And the noise goes on and on until first round of bedtimes. I listen to Jeff Kauhner when I can, doing morning dishes. Then the record player starts spinning the Hotshots, or sometimes Moana songs (why, why did I let her get that one????), or the Beatles. The CD player starts blaring what isn't on the record player. The whistle starts tooting. And it keeps up all day. If I want quiet I have to go hang around with the Ladies in the nice quiet coop.


----------



## Folklore

"Cigarette" - Nastasya Samburskaya


----------



## MisterMills357

I used to hate Perry Como as a kid, I did not comprehend why anyone would listen to him. Well that’s changed.


----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


> "Cigarette" - Nastasya Samburskaya


You should read Jude The Obscure, you might like it, a cause those songs are pretty obscure.😋


----------



## Robie

MisterMills357 said:


> I used to hate Perry Como as a kid, I did not comprehend why anyone would listen to him. Well that’s changed.


Started out as a barber.


----------



## MisterMills357

Robie said:


> Started out as a barber.


He ended up making himself into a big hit, he was popular with the grown ups around me, back in the 1960’s.
And here I am a convert in 2021 AD....the boy has staying power.


----------



## Robie

He was one of a few that had a smoothness to his voice...almost effortless. Andy Williams had the same quality.


----------



## MisterMills357

Robie said:


> He was one of a few that had a smoothness to his voice...almost effortless. Any Williams had the same quality.


I used to watch The Andy Williams Show, because that’s what my folks watched. He had some guy in a bear suit didn’t he? It was meant to be funny, but I never quite picked up the joke.


----------



## MisterMills357

I have always liked this song.


----------



## Folklore

MisterMills357 said:


> You should read Jude The Obscure, you might like it, a cause those songs are pretty obscure.😋


Sir, do you really think that women sing so obscure that I should study some kind of FIELD MANUAL like FM-36-24-36 or FM-90-60-90 to understand what they are about? )


----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


> Sir, do you really think that women sing so obscure that I should study some kind of FIELD MANUAL like FM-36-24-36 or FM-90-60-90 to understand what they are about? )


No, I can figure them out pretty good without an FM. I post a lot of women singing, and so far, I have known what they were saying. The future holds the promise of knowing more and more about them and the meaning of their singing. If I can do it, you can do it. 

(You’ve never heard of Jude The Obscure have you? It’s a Thomas Hardy book, and God is that guy a downer. )
(Tess of The D’ubervilles is another one his works, don’t read it or watch it, if you like happy endings.)


----------



## Folklore

MisterMills357 said:


> (You’ve never heard of Jude The Obscure have you? It’s a Thomas Hardy book, and God is that guy a downer. )
> (Tess of The D’ubervilles is another one his works, don’t read it or watch it, if you like happy endings.)


Okay, I'll see what we have here.


----------



## Folklore

"You can't take me" - Bryan Adams
Some outdoor games with music


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

Sasquatch said:


> What am I listening to?
> 
> Idiot moron Liberals at work drone on about stupid crap. And I've had an ass load of it.🔇🔇
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Screw em.🔇🔇🔇


----------



## Folklore




----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


>


Are your people from the Urals?


----------



## Folklore

MisterMills357 said:


> Are your people from the Urals?


Yes, my personally from the Urals too. But this Caucasian song in one of the languages of Georgia (Svan Language) in the processing Ivan Kupala (Folk Band) from St. Petersburg (Russia).


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

Over the weekend we were up in Vermont visiting my daughter for her 23rd birthday. We had a lovely dinner, then she handed me a dandelion, just like she used to as a little girl. Made me think of this song.


----------



## Robie

I wish I had dollar for every bouquet of dandelions I picked for my Mom and Grandmother when I was a kid.
They treated them like a bouquet of roses.


----------



## Bigfoot63

the wife...


----------



## Folklore




----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


> Yes, my personally from the Urals too. But this Caucasian song in one of the languages of Georgia (Svan Language) in the processing Ivan Kupala (Folk Band) from St. Petersburg (Russia).


I live in Saint Petersburg Florida, and the difference between the one here and the one in Russia, cannot be over emphasized. The cold will kill you there, and the heat will kill you here. 

But, some of the best beaches in America are here: thats a plus that cannot be over emphasized.Going into the water on a 95 degree day, is heaven on Earth.

BTW: that guy in the Pink Floyd video, cannot use a scythe; because ya gotta pull it sometimes, and not swing it. 

Did he start in the middle of the field? What is that stuff, wild wheat? It doesn’t look soft wheat, ok I’m done whining.


----------



## MisterMills357

Bigfoot63 said:


> the wife...


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Folklore

MisterMills357 said:


> The cold will kill you there, and the heat will kill you here.


Yes. I had to visit various climatic zones of Eurasia and the heat kills me more.


MisterMills357 said:


> BTW: that guy in the Pink Floyd video, cannot use a scythe; because ya gotta pull it sometimes, and not swing it. Did he start in the middle of the field?


Sir, I hope that no one will perceive this video as an educational guide. The guy has small problems even with take-off technique. )


----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


> Yes. I had to visit various climatic zones of Eurasia and the heat kills me more.
> 
> Sir, I hope that no one will perceive this video as an educational guide. The guy has small problems even with take-off technique. )






I just picked a song that I liked, and posted it.


----------



## Folklore




----------



## Folklore

*"Trails" - Pelageya*

_Down the trails, with the trampled feet
Walk strange people far away ...
Their soul is so cold, it was freezing to the bottom,
It was trembled, wished, but tired.

Mother were getting older at home,
And their poor kids were suffering.
Now they are walking round the world,
Holding torment beneath their clothe.

Their soul is so cold, it was freezing to the bottom,
It was trembled, wished, but tired.
Neither priests, and no merchants, - their joy is over.
They're not laughing, they're not crying, they're hiding their thoughts.

They are breathing the dust, they are breathing cold days, -
The repentance seekers at The Creator.
The repentance seekers at The Creator.

And as soon as they find it, 
They will shed their tears on 
The ancient ancestor's lands, - 
Where they come from.
The ancient ancestor's lands, - 
where they were going ...
The ancient ancestor's lands, - 
Where they come from ...





_


----------



## Folklore

*"Birdie" - Pelageya*


----------



## Folklore

"Fill My Heart" by Two Steps from Hell


----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Folklore




----------



## MisterMills357

I am listening to Spanish radio right now: there are 5 or 6 radio stations here that broadcast it, so I figured that I would listen.

I had to look up the station, here it is.








Listen to La Mega 101.1 Tampa Bay on TuneIn


Inspiration AM 1110 is a Tampa radio legend, debuting as Tampa's first rock n' roll radio format in 1965 and then as the AM counterpart to well-known WQYK airing country music before it become the home to Tampa's longest airing eclectic Christian talk...




tunein.com





Whatever it was before, it’s Spanish radio now, and I am listening to it on the AM band.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Annie




----------



## MisterMills357

This is a wonderfully done hymn, very sweet and emotive: I have no criticism or defense against it, and I love it’s fine performance.

Call me the Protestant buddy to the Catholics, I don’t mind, since I am. There are many others, but it’s hard to know that sometimes.


----------



## MisterMills357

Megamom134 said:


>






It just seemed to go with the Russian song somehow, there is simpatico between the videos.🤓


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## flemingdales

Astroworld songs are playing right now. The music is really amazing and touching. In addition, I wear its merchandise or browse travis scott clothing website to discover new things.


----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## 7515

Listening to my wife snore…..
Of course she will deny she was snoring when I shake her and tell her to stop. I at least have it documented here for posterity. She does snore. 
BoF.


----------



## Brandau Sousa

Vacant - Lost
Amazing track for jogging


----------



## The Tourist

For me, this is the day after all the glitter on TV and numerous music shows. My wife went to her mom's house in Menomonee Falls, and I stay here to keep the thieves on guard. Tragic as it might be, this is a pretty big time for thieves to break into homes that are empty; the kids go see their mothers and the house is empty for long periods. The Sun Prairie gym will be open all day, and I will make a short appearance. I usually run into the "fallen husbands" who need a place to go after the mother-in-laws show up.


----------



## Timothylee495

Listening Love Me LIke You Do on best 6x9 marine speakers. it's my favourite song.


----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## Brandau Sousa

Brandau Sousa said:


> Vacant - Lost
> Amazing track for jogging  The other day I converted it from *flac to *mp3 via Audio Converter online and now this track is on repeat in my player.


Also have a listen to Orca. He is also amazing!


----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## jamesherbert450

Right now, I'm listening to my favorite music, "LOVE ME LIKE YOU DO."


----------



## bigwheel

Listen to HPR1: Traditional Classic Country on TuneIn


Traditional Classic Country music from the 1940s through the early 1970s.




tunein.com


----------



## Crash5291

well after listening to "Love Me Like You Do" from above next up is


----------



## Annie




----------



## Buttoni

Listening to and always remain amazed at this young lady's very strong voice. She has multiple albums out now I believe:


----------



## peopleleag

ranboo merch official music album is the song that I always enjoy listening to, no matter what mood I'm in. Yesterday, I enjoyed my friends' company and this song, as well as the Shirts, which I recently purchased.


----------



## Usernameforyou

*Tom MacDonald - "The System"*


----------



## bigwheel




----------



## johnsergey1

Together with my friends, this is fun for me. I feel great about it. It is truly amazing, and my friends and I have a great time together while wearing Karl Jacobs clothing.


----------



## Spenser

its not what you think so clicky the link.


----------



## ChickenLittle14

For me, depending on my mood, it’s either Van Halen or 70s/80s country.


----------



## Annie

I'm binge watching "The Waltons" while I sew. Life is good.


----------



## Steve40th

JJ Grey & Mofro.. Solid music, Try it.


----------



## Spenser

dedicated to me Ex that kicked me out of her life 1.5 years ago after being together for 28 years...


----------

